# تركيبة خاصة ونادرة لعلاج الجلطات وانسداد العروق



## مسوقة26 (26 أبريل 2012)

علاج جميع انواع الجلطات بالاعشاب الخبير ابو مهند4
​حصريا علاج الجلطات بالأعشاب 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم احبتي الكرام احب ان ازف لكم البشرى بتوصلي لتركيبة خاصة ونادرة لعلاج الجلطات وانسداد العروق في الجسم هذه التركيبة تتميز بمفعولها القوي جدا في ايصال الدم الى اضيق وادق العروق في الجسم في اي جهة من الجسم وايضا لحمل الاكسجين للقلب والمخ وكافة مناطق الجسم لذلك فهي ناجحة في علاج الجلطات واثارها وارجاع الجسم الى حالته الطبيعية بعون الله وهي تصلح لكافة الاعمار وكافة انواع الجلطات في مختلف انحاء الجسم تحتوي الاعشاب على مضادات الأكسدة الطبيعية التي تساعد على منع أمراض القلب كما تساعد في منع حدوث جلطات الدم التي تسبب الأزمات القلبية . هذه الاعشاب مشابهة للاعشاب الموجوده عند المعالج المعروف في المدينة الجهني ولكنها اقوى واسرع في مفعولها ومكونات هذه الاعشاب معتمدة في امريكا واوروبا لعلاجالجلطات وياخذونها على شكل حقن لتسييل الدم في العروق ويأخذها الملايين في فرنسا والمانيا وانا موجودة عندي على شكل مسحوق يؤخذ مع الماء او يوضع في الشاي او الحليب وهي تغني بعون الله عن اي علاج اخر وهي كفيلة بتحريك الدم وعلاج الانسداد الذي يسبب الجلطات وتؤخذ ايضا كوقاية من حدوث الجلطاتللطلب والحجز

للطلب للرجال جوال رقم : 0501158998 [email protected] ابو مهند وللنساء 0553107054 للجادين فقط والتسليم في مكه باي طريقة يختارها الزبون والشحن عن طريق زاجل لاي منطقة في المملكة


----------

